# Plastic Pipe Fitting Reamers



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you tried these yet, I have, they clean out the plactic fitting hubs like butter, there sweet.

Reed Tools


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just make sure you at straight in the pipe or you will make it kattywompus, they are damn handy when tunneling better to clean an old fitting then digging more.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Just make sure you at straight in the pipe or you will make it kattywompus, they are damn handy when tunneling better to clean an old fitting then digging more.



Yep, I will never go back to those crappy pasco's


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There have been a few versions of that idea out over the years. Those are the first ones I've seen that look tough enough to use more than once. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> There have been a few versions of that idea out over the years. Those are the first ones I've seen that look tough enough to use more than once. :thumbsup:


Oh yea, I have used the 2" more the once, a good price for them also. After the ream, the hub is smooth, like right from the parts house.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ron said:


> Have you tried these yet, I have, they clean out the plactic fitting hubs like butter, there sweet.
> 
> Reed Tools


Oh! Those look NICE! How much? Where? I want! 
EDIT: Just noticed the Reed Tools text. That'll help me find them.


Ron said:


> Yep, I will never go back to those crappy pasco's


I bought one of those once. Pretty useless.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've seen them before and they look nice but at $300 for the set I've got a list of stuff I'd buy first.









Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Not too bad for one at a time.

http://www.faucetdirect.com/wheeler.../p580015?source=gba_580015&CAWELAID=458877874


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have the wheeler rex set. They're great but they fit a little loose in the pipe giving a sloppy cut. Add a bit of blue painters tape to the guide and it works awsome.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a set of Pasco's. I ended up welding the guide plate to the shaft :icon_smile: on the 3 and 4"er. If I remember right the 1 1/2 and 2"er seem to have their guide plates fixed on. I've had them for about 10 years (which is pretty good for a disposable tool). If on the 3"er for instance if it gouges or digs, I'll take a hammer and tap the blades in. Fully adjustable. LOL


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Short video on this tool. Less then 30 sec..


----------

